# Bad taste



## Gadgetboy (13/3/17)

Hey guys

So after joining the vape community and kicking those stinky death sticks in December i have a few concerns.
My Hardware is as follows - Movkin Disguiser mod, Griffin 25, Tornado 150 and a Virus dripper. Batteries are 4 x LG Chocolates.
I have been enjoying vaping until 1 week ago, i decided to purchase some cotton bacon and give it a shot as i ran out of the Japaneses organic cotton that came with the bundle.
Ever since i put the cotton bacon in i have been getting dry hits, sour tastes and not enough vapour production as i usually get.
I build my own coils using 316 26\8 guage ss and Kanthal A1. i have also used Alien coils and fused clapton coils with no problems. My juice i prefer and been using are KGB Kalishnikov, Zesty Berry by blends of distinction and Vape king Gummyberry all at 3mg.

I have even tried using some of my wifes juice but all the same, sour dry hits especially from the berry. in the wifes pico with the baby beast it all seems normal.
I dont know if i am loosing it or if it is possible to get "Use" to vaping but it is driving me crazy, im on the verge of giving up.

I hope someone has some advice or can point me in the right direction.


----------



## RichJB (13/3/17)

If you were happy with organic Japanese cotton, I'd go back to that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (13/3/17)

IMO - Cotton Bacon is alot more dense, so you are most likely over wicking. Since switching from Jap Cotton to Cotton Bacon, I use a much thinner piece of cotton as it fluffs out quite a bit. 

Echoing what @RichJB mentioned, stick to what works best for you, maybe switch back to the Jap Cotton and see if the problem still persists.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (13/3/17)

Thanks for the advise, i will give it a try. i am just missing my berry time


----------



## Anneries (13/3/17)

What @RichJB and @Cespian said, if you like Jap Cotton, go back, but not after you tried Cotton Bacon one last time. 

When using Cotton Bacon I tend to use ALOT less compared to Jap Cotton, or maybe it just feels like it. Give it another go, it is really nice to use, but remember at the end of the day, vaping *should* be af fun activity. That is the reason why I will not spend more than a couple of minutes struggling on a build deck. I will put it away and come back later. 

Not sure why you would get sour/off tastes from the Cotton bacon tho. 

Keep at it and update us once you got it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (13/3/17)

Le


Anneries said:


> What @RichJB and @Cespian said, if you like Jap Cotton, go back, but not after you tried Cotton Bacon one last time.
> 
> When using Cotton Bacon I tend to use ALOT less compared to Jap Cotton, or maybe it just feels like it. Give it another go, it is really nice to use, but remember at the end of the day, vaping *should* be af fun activity. That is the reason why I will not spend more than a couple of minutes struggling on a build deck. I will put it away and come back later.
> 
> ...


Less cotton was my solution I struggled with same thing a few weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------

